# The Stonehenge Image



## David Baxter PhD (May 4, 2013)

I received an email this morning from a reader across the ocean:



> _I was impressed (hailing from England) that you have a picture of Stonehenge on your page at Dr. David J. Baxter - Ottawa Psychologist_
> 
> _Do you see Stonehenge as a image of tranquility, wellness?_
> 
> ...



I have always been fascinated by the early history of the British Isles. especially of the Celtic tribes and the history preceding the Roman conquest and following the collapse of the Roman empire. I've also always been aware of the emotional power of Stonehenge for me personally. But I confess I've never really stopped to consider why I thought it so fitting as a symbol for the Psychlinks web sites. This morning, after receiving Patrick's email, I did just that.

Here is my response to him:



> Good morning from Canada, Patrick:
> 
> I see the Stonehenge image as many things, actually…
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel (Feb 4, 2022)

An introduction to Stonehenge
					


Find out how and why Stonehenge was built and learn about the people who created these extraordinary monuments 4,500 years ago.





					blog.britishmuseum.org
				












						How science is uncovering the secrets of Stonehenge
					


A major new exhibition connects the stones on Salisbury Plain to many points and cultures across Europe through 1,500 years of immigration





					www.theguardian.com


----------

